# Does anyone know the Sarsilmaz B6C pistol??



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, Im a newbie from Dominican Republic (DR)...
I want to buy a 9mm pistol for home and self defense, I´ve shoot the Glock, Bersa and Walter and I really like the Glock, but here in DR the glock is extremly expensive (more than 5,000 US$)...
I´ve found a Sarsilmaz Bernadelli (B6C) made in Turkey at a good price, but I had never hear from it before.... any opinions on that pistol??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've not shot one or know anyone who has, but I really liked the feel of the gun when I handled it. It fit my hand really well and natuarly pointed where I wanted it. I own two Glocks and they have a tendency to point high when I just pick up the gun and I have to adjust to that. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I haven't used that exact pistol, I do have experience with Turkish arms. They do make a good product. Not a *great* product in the same vein as a Sig or HK, but easily the equal of a Bersa or Taurus, and that's not necessarily a bad thing at all.

While a Turkish firearm might not provide the same lifespan as a Glock under hard use, it will be fine for civilian use.


----------

